# Counted vehicles



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought this was a little funny this weekend. On my way to fargo on Friday, I counted 54 NR vehicles headed west on 94- that was in less than a half hour :lol:

Lindberg


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I forgot to mention-Those were hunters!!!


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Good for your economy!


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Very good for your economy... so whats the problem. I could count 10 times that many on any weekend in the summer comming from fargo/ grand forks into minnesota.

Great for us too, as i have family who own resorts.

Went out last weekend in southwestern MN and shot limits of Wigeon. As i have seen others post, there sure does seem to be a lot of them. Decoyed really well and made for some great shooting.

Also Filled on Roosters.

Couple more weeks and the Field Mallards should show up!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Here we go again! Probably can count that many non resident licence plates in an hour on the interstate any hour you care to pick! Oh, sorry - I guess you stopped them all and determined they were all hunters!

I'm out of here!


----------



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

you guys crack me up...I know for a fact when I come from IN to hunt in ND I boost the economy where I stay..I eat their food, drink their drinks, tip extremely well to people who really appreciate it...who cares where we are from...we all love the same thing...chasing fowl...

in the small town I go to every year, the people would be hard pressed to get through the winter without hunters...hunting is a billion dollar industry yearly, and fuels economies for small towns all across the USA! get over the res non res thing


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just ignore the thread.....more pot stirring.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I stand corrected! I just got back from the Sta Mart on the interstate here in Bis, and darned if there weren't several pickups, obviously hunters, several pulling enclosed trailers, etc. So being outgoing and curious, I wandered over and asked as many as possible where they were headed hunting. 
One old couple in a Motor home (Minn) were heading to Arizona for the winter so they didn't count, but ALL THE OTHERS, from Minnesota, one from Wisconsin and one party from Iowa (I hung around there waiting for a friend delayed because of the snow for close to an hour) were, indeed, hunters. 
One truck from Minnesota were going to hunt OUR pheasants south of Dickinson ?Regent area? somewhere, but the rest were off to Montana to hit the Big Game opener this weekend. One bunch of Minnesotans were going to try fill their antelope tags in MT. before the elk season started on the weekend. One party that pulled in just before I left were off to hunt elk in northern Idaho. The truck from Iowa was headed to the Peace River Country in Alberta for a moose hunt! Lucky guys!

So you were right, Lindberg, they were hunters for sure! But this is a perfect example of how so much stuff about non resident hunters while partially true is exaggerated and taken out of context, unfortunately, till too many people simply accept it and believe it! Then these new converts probably join the anti non resident furor and pass along their own 'stories!!" An it goes on and on, no one really meaning any harm, but each one supporting the others with this type of "observation!"

I'm all for working toward a "fair and balanced" solution to the out of state/resident hunting dilemma, but as I've said before on both ND websites, parotting half truths and out of context nonsense only destroys the credibility of serious posts and serious people. No point in it! 
Constructive comments and suggestions are great though, and with the legislature coming up next spring, the responsible sporstsmen/women, of which there are many, need all the help and direction they can get! 
I promise this is my last post on this subject.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah but Bob, those guys were.....were....They were using our roads!! oke: :stirpot:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I think it is great that Americans are given the freedom to hunt in the United States of America if they choose to.


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

We ran into four different decoy trailers with out of state plates last week on Highway 83 north of Bismarck. Damned if we didn't run into them again at the north Portal border crossing....'nuff said.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

I bet one of those cars were me headed out pheasant hunting. I dont think this is sturring the pot, its kinda of interesting. I dont care how you feel, i have a right to go hunting in ND i pay my money to go there so i will. Oh and i had a blast too, 3 guys, two days, 18 birds. Perfect.

A. Shae


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Kyle, for some odd reason, I do have to comment on your post. Now you say that the "small rural towns" in north dakota would be "hard" pressed to make it through the winter without hunters business? I would have to diagree with that. I mean don't get me wrong, I know you guys help out the economy of the small areas in North Dakota, but don't take all the credit for it. I have lived in a 'small rural" town in North Dakota, I was born, raised, and return there just about every weekend. As do many of my friends to hunt/fish/and see family. You guys come up for 1-2 weeks at a time and for the most part you do spend alot of money. But those of us that return home on weekends will spend just as much as you will. Its not fair for you to say you are the only reason some of the business in the small towns are there becuse you happen to stop in for a week or two every year. I know you spend money, but dang man. I can't imagine you could spend enough money in two weeks to keep the community alive for a whole year. I didn't want to stir the pot any, but don't take 100% of the credit for something you call a vacation and we call a life. I agree we have a fair share of NR hunters that buy houses/rent houses in my town, but don't think you are the only reason for keeping the towns alive. I know you guys spend a chunk of change, but what about the people that live there for the other 351 days of the year? You don't need to think we bow down at your feet when you show up. Truth be told, its nice to see you guys show up. I have alot of friends I have meet in "OUR" small town. And look forward to seeing them every year. Just my :2cents:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Very well put HonkerExpress. You are dead on with that post.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry about the thread guys, i dont want to stir the pot at all-i mean i have met some real nice guys that come over so that ws the furthest thing from my mind. If i upset anyone, i apologize

Lindberg


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

I dont think you stirred the pot, you just let people know that there are NR that will still go to ND to hunt. Its interesting if you ask me.


----------

